# Shipping Company From U.S. to NZ



## ejordan

Hi all,

Wondering if someone can recommend a reliable container shipping company in the U.S. (west coast) that delivers to NZ, which will hold our container until we give the go-ahead to ship it.

Thanks much,
ejordan


----------



## kellynguyen279

hey, you should try using Parcel Zoom service when buying something from Amazon. Because some sites in USA will require USA address when you shopping online. In Parcelzoom, they give us free address in USA. They provide very good customer service. The price is reasonable and their warehouse let us store the items within 90 days. I have used 1 time and really satisfied.
Check out their website to have more detail


----------



## Vmorris22

I have not personally made the move yet, but I have gotten some advice on this topic. I don't know any good companies (mostly about ones NOT to use--try searching the thread--I think there might be some help in "Wages in New Zealand" thread). 

I did find - shipping-worldwide.com. You can check them out. I highly recommend comparing prices first. ALSO, this was a very useful tip to me, find a company that only charges by CUBIC VOLUME and not cu V plus WEIGHT. You will save money this way. If you are bringing over furniture (also recommended because it's cheaper to ship versus buying all new) then stuff your little things in drawers, nooks, and crannies. Wrap your valuables in your clothes, etc. If you do cubic volume, then you will save money this way. You need to also remember that there will always be extra fees... NZ duty, tax, hidden fees from the shippers, etc. Be sure you know what you are paying for and what extra fees are included. If you're not sure, ASK.

Kimbella, an expat user here, said she shipped all of her furniture that had value, kitchen things, delicates, small electronics (like wii), etc. and paid $5-6k, but would have spent that same money on a new bedroom set. So make sure you plan well, or you'll be paying for it in the end!

Good luck!


----------



## Joshua82

Vmorris22 said:


> I have not personally made the move yet, but I have gotten some advice on this topic. I don't know any good companies (mostly about ones NOT to use--try searching the thread--I think there might be some help in "Wages in New Zealand" thread).
> 
> I did find - shipping-worldwide.com. You can check them out. I highly recommend comparing prices first. ALSO, this was a very useful tip to me, find a company that only charges by CUBIC VOLUME and not cu V plus WEIGHT. You will save money this way. If you are bringing over furniture (also recommended because it's cheaper to ship versus buying all new) then stuff your little things in drawers, nooks, and crannies. Wrap your valuables in your clothes, etc. If you do cubic volume, then you will save money this way. You need to also remember that there will always be extra fees... NZ duty, tax, hidden fees from the shippers, etc. Be sure you know what you are paying for and what extra fees are included. If you're not sure, ASK.
> 
> Kimbella, an expat user here, said she shipped all of her furniture that had value, kitchen things, delicates, small electronics (like wii), etc. and paid $5-6k, but would have spent that same money on a new bedroom set. So make sure you plan well, or you'll be paying for it in the end!
> 
> Good luck!


Kimballa noted everything that she took in "wages of New Zealand". A good idea is to write all the information you find into a notebook with tabs to mark the sections. It is helping me out right now.


----------



## Kimbella

ejordan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Wondering if someone can recommend a reliable container shipping company in the U.S. (west coast) that delivers to NZ, which will hold our container until we give the go-ahead to ship it.
> 
> Thanks much,
> ejordan



I used a different company than the ones I'm going to list, but I would *not* suggest using the company I did, only because the absolute lack of communication was obscene considering I was shipping across the ocean. I DID have contact with these other companies and received quotes from them, and some further communication while I was deciding on who to use. I shipped last year, so my info should be pretty much up to date. 


Schumacher Cargo Logistics (they were my second choice, and I would probably use them instead if I had a do-over). 

Ranier Overseas Movers (good online reviews, but were more expensive than I wanted to consider).

Sterling International--good reviews, sounded like prices were competive, but they informed me my load was too small for them to be bothered with (they used more gentle language, of course). lol

Southern Winds International--also had decent reviews online, but my quote was *very* expensive for the same service others were quoting for much less.

Prisma Cargo Solutions is who I used, and altho the price was fair and in line with my budget, I was on nails the entire time my case was sent to the shipping coordinators because they *never* seemed to know what was going on with my stuff. It got done, everything arrived on time, etc., but it was always "by the seat of their pants" style. I don't mind freestyle planning, but I don't think its appropriate when shipping tens of thousands of dollars of people's lifelong belongings overseas via ocean freight. But, hey, maybe I'm just too picky.

Here are the companies I tried to make contact with who seemed to never be able to get my quote stats right to actually give me a $$ quote amount to work with--wasted my time trying to chase them up a few times, maybe you'll have better luck:

International Van Lines
SDC International Shipping
Cardinal Moving Systems

And, yes, like the others have mentioned, I've got info splashed around here that might be helpful, or you can private message me if you have questions.

Best of luck!

Kim


----------



## actemplin

Thanks so much Kimbella. This has been very helpful for my family. 

I contacted Schmacher based on your review and Shumacher quoted almost $7,500 USD for a shared container (500 cubic feet, estimated volume) from Seattle to NZ. That seems really pricey! I'm nervous about what other companies charge!

We are going to get an in-home survey and estimate through Rainier (they're in our geographic area too, which I feel like can't hurt) and Allied as well. We're also getting quotes from JK Moving and International Sea & Air Shipping as well (however they let me self-estimate using their online forms). Anyone heard of those companies? 

Thanks again and I'll keep everyone posted.


----------



## Kimbella

actemplin said:


> Thanks so much Kimbella. This has been very helpful for my family.
> 
> I contacted Schmacher based on your review and Shumacher quoted almost $7,500 USD for a shared container (500 cubic feet, estimated volume) from Seattle to NZ. That seems really pricey! I'm nervous about what other companies charge!
> 
> We are going to get an in-home survey and estimate through Rainier (they're in our geographic area too, which I feel like can't hurt) and Allied as well. We're also getting quotes from JK Moving and International Sea & Air Shipping as well (however they let me self-estimate using their online forms). Anyone heard of those companies?
> 
> Thanks again and I'll keep everyone posted.



Just be aware that ALL containers are going to be shared. You are shipping ocean freight OVERSEAS--you won't have a private container unless you fill an entire one and arrange shipment yourself. 500 cubic feet is a *massive* amount of space, which is likely why your cost is so high. If you read my posts, you'll get a pretty good itemizes list of what I shipped, and the total for that was roughly 230CF (I was reserved for 250CF). Prior to moving here I lived in a 3 bedroom, 2 bath house, approximately 1600SF. I did downsize, but remember, you will be leaving behind things like appliances, which will free up the amount of space you'll need. So, you could probably safely cut that in half and come up with a much more realistic, and in-line with standard costs, for what you're probably going to wind up bringing.

If you are going for an in-home estimate, that means that you'll be in charge of measuring even when you're packed up, up until the point the movers drop it at the docks... once there, the "final" measurement will be done by the movers contracted to pick your stuff up (and it will be measured once it has been palletized--so pack in a way that you condense *everything* you can!).

Here is my tip if this is the route you are going to go... 1) make sure that you get it in writing in your contract (not just in an email, but in the actual contract), that if your CF is over your estimate, that the price per CF will stay the same, and they will just add the extra amount to your invoice.
What you don't want is to OVER estimate it yourself, because they will NOT refund you the difference if you come in lower (industry standard practice)--i.e., I was told to "add" space for the "dead" space that would happen when palletized--when in fact, palletizing condenses your space even more. I was assured that if my CF came in less than estimated, I would be refunded the difference... I came in several hundreds of dollars less than estimated, but was told, sorry, price difference not in the contract.

So, just be aware of what you're dealing with, what exactly you'll be expected to pay, and be aware they will try to upsell you.

I would make a list of what essentials you have to take and do a rough estimate of the CF. It's going to give you piece of mind to take less stuff, but the stuff that is *essential* and pay a little extra to get it here without a headache. Trust me, you're going to be in a whirlwind your last week in the US, and then once here for the first month or so... you don't want to be fuffing around with a company that was cheap but doesn't communicate (personal experience here, and I'd already been in NZ for a year). 

Anywho, I'm happy to help answer any other questions, or provide some guidance... this sort of shipping is a very niche area, so these places can/will really try to push exorbitant prices on you. Some are worth it, some are not.

In all fairness, the company I used did 100% provide the service, but the amount of headache I had trying to communicate and keep tabs is why I wouldn't recommend them. BUT, they were "cheap" and everything arrived as scheduled and nothing was broken or missing (I did my own packing).

Cheers and Happy New Year!


----------

